# feeling overwhelmed



## WantingToFly (Apr 19, 2014)

I took my son over to our new apartment today. Before we went over there, I wanted to pick up some things we needed such as paper towels, toilet paper, etc. I've made a list for the grocery store and this wasn't supposed to be a food shopping trip, but maybe just toiletries....I got into the store and wanted to cry. When I got dishsoap and sponges, I realized I don't have a dish drain. (I know I don't really need one, it's just an example.) When I got paper towels, my son asked if the apartment gives us plates and cups. No, dear....so that's something we need to bring from home? But leave some there? I don't know. Each aisle was a reminder of something we don't have or have to get or something.

This is just ridiculous. I have spent the last 11+ years buying all the things a home needs. Towels, pots and pans, dishes, cups, trash cans....and now I'm doubling almost all of it. Do I buy the cheapest possible? What if this ends up being permanent? I hate this.

As for my son and the apartment, he had a good time exploring. He played a bit of hide and seek with the empty closets....did some tumbling in the empty rooms.....he had the best attitude I could ever ask for. On the way back to the house, he was talking about how he knows this is temporary and we'll be back "home" very soon. I asked him how he knew....because I've been trying to make sure he knows that it could be more time if necessary....and he said, "Because you and Dad have great motivation. You have me." I just started crying....I asked if his dad had said that to him and he said "Nope. I thought of that myself." How can a 8.5 year old be smarter and more mature than two adults combined? I told him he's absolutely right and I'm going to do everything I can to get home soon.


----------



## TooNice (Nov 26, 2013)

Sounds like a great kid. Whatever happens, you will both be fine.


----------



## WantingToFly (Apr 19, 2014)

TooNice said:


> Sounds like a great kid. Whatever happens, you will both be fine.


Thanks, he's an _amazing_ kid. More than someone like me deserves right now.


----------



## AFPhoenix (Dec 24, 2013)

I hope things work out for you and your son. A bit of advice for the blog, don't create new threads. Keep a journal on your original thread. It will be therapeutic for you (somewhat like a journal) and it will be easier for the rest of us to follow.

It's hard...I know.


----------



## WantingToFly (Apr 19, 2014)

Is there a moderator who can merge my posts? I didn't realize I was doing this wrong.


----------

